# Pasteurization....   A good read...



## daveomak (Nov 8, 2020)

Don’t Overcook : Healthy Cooking
					

The longer you cook something or the higher temperature you cook it, the more the heat will affect the flavor of the food. Overcooking to kill bacteria is a food myth.



					www.yourdoctorsorders.com


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 8, 2020)

Excellent post!!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 8, 2020)

It is a good read, Dave.
"Pork can be pink, and chicken should not be cooked to an internal temperature of over 145°F ¾and please use a thermometer, because guessing is never precise."
I don't believe I'd like the texture of chicken at 145*.


----------

